# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  ضروري الدخول و فورا .. ارجوكم لا تتأخروا بس تشوفوا الموضوع ...

## شذى الياسمين

*اختفاء شاب في اربد منذ ايام ووالده يتلقى رسالة بان ابنه سيعود اليه جثة*





اربد ـ الدستور - حازم الصياحين 
تنتظر عائلة علي صلاح البواعنة في بلدة مرو في محافظة اربد عودة ابنهم القاسم 21 سنة الذي لم يعرف مصيره بعد منذ يوم السبت الماضي بعد ان تلقى والده رسالة بعثت من جهاز ابنه المفقود مفادها ان "ابنك سيعود اليك جثة". 
الرسالة الاخيرة التي تلقاها الاب قبل ان يغلق جهاز ابنه وينقطع الاتصال معه حولت حياة اسرة علي الى جحيم وادخلتها في متاهات ليس لها اول ولا اخر فالأم مازالت تنتحب منذ فقدان علي فيما اخوته غير مصدقين لما حصل. 
والدة القاسم كما يقول علي لـ"الدستور" لم تنم منذ فقدانه وتصعد الى سطح المنزل ليل نهار بانتظار ابنها على امل ان تراه عائدا الى منزله ، مشيرا الى انه لا يعرف ان كان ابنه مختطف وماهي ظروفه الان. 
الحادثة بدأت كما رواها علي والد المفقود القاسم يوم السبت الماضي اثناء ذهاب ابنه لزيارة زميل له في شارع الجامعة حيث قام بالاتصال مع والدته في الساعة الرابعة عصرا وسألها عن حاجيات المنزل وماذا تريد ان يحضر لها حيث اعلمها انها سيحضر قطايف وتمر هندي كون جدته جاءت لتناول الافطار معهم في ذاك اليوم. 
واضاف انه وبعد ان اصبحت الساعة السادسة من نفس يوم السبت وقبل موعد الافطار بساعة طالت عودته وقمت بالاتصال معه على جهازه الخلوي للاطمئنان عليه لكنني تفأجات بان هاتفه مغلق وبعد ذلك بساعة صعقت باستقبال رسالة على جهازي الخلوي الشخصي ووصلتني من رقم ابني مفادها "ان ابنك الحلو رح تستلمو جثة". 
ولفت الى ان ابنه القاسم يدرس قي جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية في كلية الحصن سنة ثالثة بكالوريس حاسوب وهو مسالم ولا يوجد له أي عداوات ويقوم بتأدية الصلاة بانتظام ومشهود له من قبل الجميع باخلاقياته ومسلكياته ، مشيرا الى ان ابنه يخبره دائما عن كل مكان يذهب اليه غير انه هذه المرة خرج ولم يعد ، لافتا الى انه قام بابلاغ الاجهزة الامنية بتفاصيل وحيثيات الحادثة. 
ويقول محمد الخطيب خال القاسم ان أم القاسم لم تعرف طعم الراحة منذ اختفاء ابنها عصر السبت الماضي ، مشيرا الى ان احوال عائلته تزداد سوءا مع كل يوم يمر لا سيما انهم لا يعرفون مصير ابنهم لغاية اللحظة ولم يسمعوا أي خبر او معلومة عنه منذ فقدانه الامر الذي فاقم الامور. 
مدير شرطة اربد العميد احمد الجمل قال ان الاجهزة الامنية مازالت تواصل البحث عن القاسم البواعنة ، مشيرا الى انه لم يتم التوصل الى أي معلومات حوله لغاية اللحظة وان الاجهزة الامنية ستوسع عمليات البحث والتحري عنه لحين معرفة مصيره. 
_التاريخ : 09-09-2009_ 

..................
يا جماعه ليش هيك الناس صايره وحوش و بتاكل بعضها والله حرام انا الشب بعرفه ومعي بنفس التخصص و الدفعه و بالصيفي اخذ معي مادتين
انا لسا مو مصدقه مو قادره استوعب والله حرااااااااااام ...حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااام ...
حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
الله اكبر بس شو بدي احكي اكتر من هيك ؟؟؟ </SPAN>

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

الله يرجعو لأهلو سالم

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

شو هاذ؟ 

الشب بعرفه يا جماعه محترم واخذ معي اكثر من ماده .. شو هالقصه ؟؟!
منتمنا نسمع اخبار عنه غير هيك  :Bl (35):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> الله يرجعو لأهلو سالم


ان شاء الله يا رب
يرجع لهم قريبا والله انا خايف كيف اهله .. الله يصبرهم ويكون معهم ... :Eh S(2):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> شو هاذ؟ 
> 
> الشب بعرفه يا جماعه محترم واخذ معي اكثر من ماده .. شو هالقصه ؟؟!
> منتمنا نسمع اخبار عنه غير هيك


انا عارفه من متى يا عمار الناس صايره هيك ؟؟
الله يكون مع اهله ويرجعو لهم عايش مو جثه مثل ما بدو المتوحش آكل اللحوم اللي خطفه
 و المشكله انه الشب معروف و بالحصن ..
الله اكبـــــــــــــــــــــر يا نــــــــــــــــــــــــــاس

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

انا مش عارف شو صاير في البلد ..

اخر شهرين كلو قتل واختطاف واختفاء وعشائر ومشاكل وهيك ...

شو السبب يا جماعه ... شو الموضوع.

الله يعين اهله ويرجعوا سالم ..

----------


## ayhamco

يا حماعه 
صدقوني انها الدنيا باخر وقت 
يعني قاسم والله انه شب روعه مافي منه 
وانا بعرفه 
مش عارف يعني ايش قلوب الناس اللي بتعمل هيك 
الله ينتقم منهم ويرجعك يا قاسم لاهلك سالم غانم 
يااااااارب

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> انا مش عارف شو صاير في البلد ..
> 
> اخر شهرين كلو قتل واختطاف واختفاء وعشائر ومشاكل وهيك ...
> 
> شو السبب يا جماعه ... شو الموضوع.
> 
> الله يعين اهله ويرجعوا سالم ..


 
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين يا رب
وشو نحكي احنا البنات ما في غير نقعد بالبيت لا نروح ولا نجي لانه الدنيا صارت بتخوف
او بنوخذ شي 20 او 30 او 1000 دوره دفاع عن النفس ...
آآآآآآآآآآآآخ بس من هالزمن !!!

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> يا حماعه 
> 
> صدقوني انها الدنيا باخر وقت 
> يعني قاسم والله انه شب روعه مافي منه 
> وانا بعرفه 
> مش عارف يعني ايش قلوب الناس اللي بتعمل هيك 
> الله ينتقم منهم ويرجعك يا قاسم لاهلك سالم غانم 
> 
> يااااااارب


آآآآآآآآآآآخ بس من هيك دنيا ..
الله يرجعه لاهله يا رب ...
و ينتقم من كل واحد عنده هيك نفس مريضه يا الله ...
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ultimate

آآآمييين

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> *اختفاء شاب في اربد منذ ايام ووالده يتلقى رسالة بان ابنه سيعود اليه جثة*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اربد ـ الدستور - حازم الصياحين 
> تنتظر عائلة علي صلاح البواعنة في بلدة مرو في محافظة اربد عودة ابنهم القاسم 21 سنة الذي لم يعرف مصيره بعد منذ يوم السبت الماضي بعد ان تلقى والده رسالة بعثت من جهاز ابنه المفقود مفادها ان "ابنك سيعود اليك جثة". 
> الرسالة الاخيرة التي تلقاها الاب قبل ان يغلق جهاز ابنه وينقطع الاتصال معه حولت حياة اسرة علي الى جحيم وادخلتها في متاهات ليس لها اول ولا اخر فالأم مازالت تنتحب منذ فقدان علي فيما اخوته غير مصدقين لما حصل. 
> ...


الحمد لله ع السلامه وع رجوع القاسم لاهله واشكرك اميرة قوس النصر على الرد بموضوع العثور عليه
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عفكرة في شب خطر عبالي هو والا لا عمار طلعلوا في جامعة مؤتة الجناح العسكري هو والا لا

----------


## ابو عوده

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> عفكرة في شب خطر عبالي هو والا لا عمار طلعلوا في جامعة مؤتة الجناح العسكري هو والا لا


اه هو نفسه ... بس رجع للجامعه عنا

----------


## Sc®ipt

> شو هاذ؟ 
> 
> الشب بعرفه يا جماعه محترم واخذ معي اكثر من ماده .. شو هالقصه ؟؟!
> منتمنا نسمع اخبار عنه غير هيك


فعلا يا عمار الشب كثير محترم و انا تأثرت كثير بالموضوع مو لأنه قاسم زميلي و بس و كمان لأنه صديقي و جاري و قاسم كان عند أحمد فريحات بشارع الجامعة و انا وأحمد كثير انصدمنا لما عرفنا بالخبر
و فعلا وضع اهله كثير مؤثر و الله يعين اهله و يرجعه بالسلامة وان شاء الله اي خبر بيوصلني عنه من الجيران او من ولاد عمه اصحابي رح أطمنكم عنه
بس يا جماعة لازم ندعيله لأنه من أروع الشباب بكلية الحصن ...

----------


## جسر الحياة

الشب رجع يا جماعه بالسلامه

وهاد رابط الموضوع


العثور على الشاب المختفي القاسم بواعنه في معان

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> فعلا يا عمار الشب كثير محترم و انا تأثرت كثير بالموضوع مو لأنه قاسم زميلي و بس و كمان لأنه صديقي و جاري و قاسم كان عند أحمد فريحات بشارع الجامعة و انا وأحمد كثير انصدمنا لما عرفنا بالخبر
> و فعلا وضع اهله كثير مؤثر و الله يعين اهله و يرجعه بالسلامة وان شاء الله اي خبر بيوصلني عنه من الجيران او من ولاد عمه اصحابي رح أطمنكم عنه
> بس يا جماعة لازم ندعيله لأنه من أروع الشباب بكلية الحصن ...


الحمد لله وصل سالم لاهله  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Sc®ipt

الف الحمدلله على سلامته  :Smile:

----------


## جسر الحياة

الحمد لله

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

الحمد لله على سلامته

----------


## هايدي

اشهد ان لا اله الا الله وان محمد رسول الله ..
 اللهم امنا في شعوبنا واوطاننا واصلح ائمتنا وولي امرنا الى ما تحبه وترضاه يا رب 
على قد ما انا مصدومه .. لدرجه اني مو مصدقه شو عم اقرأ .. لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله .. فان مع العسر يسرا .. 
ان مع العسر يسرا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> اه هو نفسه ... بس رجع للجامعه عنا



جد والله يا زلمه هدا صاحبي عالعظم وتلفونو معاي

----------

